# log4j2 - RollingFile Datei bleibt leer



## mario87b (30. Jul 2014)

Hallo.

Ich habe die log4j2.xml nach Vorgabe erstellt.

Wenn ich den File Appender im rootlogger referenziere funktioniert alles wunderbar. Referenziere ich den RollingFile, dann wird zwar eine Datei erstellt, diese bleibt aber leer...

Ich seh den Fehler nicht?




```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>



<Configuration status="trace" monitorInterval="30">
    <Appenders>
        <Console name="Console" target="SYSTEM_OUT">
            <PatternLayout pattern="%d{HH:mm:ss} [%t] %-5level %logger{36} - %msg%n" />
        </Console>
        <File name="LogFile" filename="d:/fileServiceWTD61.log">
            <PatternLayout pattern="%d{HH:mm:ss} [%t] %-5level %logger{36} - %msg%n" />
        </File>
        <RollingFile name="RollingFile" filename="d:/fileServiceWTD61.log" filePattern="d:/logs/$${date:yyyy-MM}/app-%d{yyyy-MM-dd-HH}-%i.log">
            <PatternLayout pattern="%d{HH:mm:ss} [%t] %-5level %logger{36} - %msg%n" />
            <Policies>
                <TimeBasedTriggeringPolicy interval="6" modulate="true" />
                <SizeBasedTriggeringPolicy size="100M" />
            </Policies>
        </RollingFile>
    </Appenders>
    <Loggers>
        <!-- Logger name="fileService.RequestController" level="trace" additivity="false">
            <AppenderRef ref="LogFile" />
        </Logger -->
        <!-- trace, debug, info, warn, error, all, off   -->      
        <Root level="trace">
            <AppenderRef ref="RollingFile" />
        </Root>
    </Loggers>
</Configuration>
```


----------



## mario87b (5. Aug 2014)

muss wohl ein bug sein.


----------

